# Derryl Gabel guitar book



## distressed_romeo (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone else ordered this from his website?

I ordered it about a year ago and come back to it constantly. Basically you get a whole load of powertab files that detail a lot of his technical and harmonic ideas.
It's great, as it deals with loads of his 313 and similar ideas for arpeggios and pentatonics.

Recommend it. He's an insane player too.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 24, 2007)

No-one at all?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been wanting his stuff since about....2004. I'm a procrastinator. 

I did belong to Marshall Harrisons online web lesson thing for a while, but he started skipping his once a month updates so it got dumb to pay for it anymore.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 25, 2007)

i think i have the original notes to that book


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool!

Any idea what he's up to at the moment, as he seems to have dropped off the map this past year?


----------

